

Linux developers working on Windows UEFI secure boot problem - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/linux-developers-working-on-windows-uefi-secure-boot-problem-7000000909/

======
taylodl
Maybe this will have the unintended consequence of driving more sales to the
boutique computer stores that create their own systems.

